# Are you attracted to mostly your own ethnicity or does it not matter?



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wondering 

By ethnicity, I mean race, or nationality.
I tried to use the best word in the title, so people don't throw fits.

Anyways,
I have this odd attraction to asian or part asian guys, such as korean, vietnamese, chinese, japanese, etc. :sus

My boyfriend is half korean, but my parents wish I was with a fully white guy. Oh well! 

But generally I prefer white or asian. Sometimes I see exceptions


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

If a girl is hot, she will be hot regardless of her ethnicity. 
Your parents seem very shallow.
I'm sorry to hear that.

Thanks for understanding. :um


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> If a girl is hot, she will be hot regardless of her ethnicity.
> Your parents seem very shallow.
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Thanks for understanding. :um


Lol, they are very shallow. :|
They don't want non-fully white grand kids.
Not their kids though, so oh well.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm pretty much only attracted to black guys. (I'm white) Been that way since elementary school lol. 
No idea why, I just don't get attracted to/turned on by other races.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

your parents shouldn't be worried about things like race. they should be worried about you finding a good person who is right for you. but that could be difficult for someone with an irrational racial bias to understand.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Not really lol.



NatureFellow said:


> If a girl is hot, she will be hot regardless of her ethnicity.


^agreed


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Col said:


> I'm pretty much only attracted to black guys. (I'm white) Been that way since elementary school lol.
> No idea why, I just don't get attracted to/turned on by other races.


My friend is the same way 

It seems like girls are more noticeable of races, and guys really don't care.
Maybe?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, it doesn't seem to matter. just look at my avatar haha.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> My boyfriend is half korean, but my parents wish I was with a fully white guy. Oh well!


I know what you mean. I have the same type of parents but its the other way around :lol


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I'm probably more attracted to white people and least attracted to asian (as in India/Pakistan asian) people, but I'm mostly too desperate to care.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm Black/German, so it's hard for me to be attracted to just one ethnicity because I'm aware of how silly racial pride is.
I have preferences that change over time. I prefer tanned women mostly because I'm tan. Mixed women get my attention.
Right now I'm really into women from the middle east and India. I can't help but feel drawn to their beauty. 
But it really doesn't matter to me, there isn't an ethnicity that I'm not attracted to.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> .
> Right now I'm really into women from the middle east and India. I can't help but feel drawn to their beauty.


translation : they have nice boobs.

thanks for understanding.


----------



## Skyloft (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm Greek and British anddddd I don't know? Haha, I like British, Norwegian and Italian guys too.

Britalians probably fit the definition of what I tend to be attracted (physically) to? 

I don't know, I like anyone with an attractive face/personality and I could care less about their ethnicity.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

green people are very attractive to me


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> If a girl is hot, she will be hot regardless of her ethnicity.
> Your parents seem very shallow.
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Thanks for understanding. :um


You think her parents are shallow and yet you only want girls who are hot?
Interesting. :roll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm attracted to threads that don't belong in general discussion, doesn't this fit into relationships?

Race doesn't matter to me, it changes nothing it's just a color of skin, nothing more, I love all women no matter the skin tone, I'm not superficial.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah sure why not, but have yet to meet another Taigerjew though.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I'm attracted to threads that don't belong in general discussion, doesn't this fit into relationships?
> 
> Race doesn't matter to me, it changes nothing it's just a color of skin, nothing more, I love all women no matter the skin tone, I'm not superficial.


K, Don't make me feel like a dumb*ss, I guess I didn't scroll down long enough to see that there even was a Relationship section.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm half British, half Chinese and I love all races.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> K, Don't make me feel like a dumb*ss, I guess I didn't scroll down long enough to see that there even was a Relationship section.


I tend to do that to people, I'm not targeting you, it's just how I do things.

As long as you are aware that there is a place for all things, I have no problem with you.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm mixed, so finding someone of my particular race would be very difficult lol. I'm open to all


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not attracted to most white guys. Brown or blonde hair is a turn-off. Not real into black guys or Asian guys either unless they are mixed.

I'm mainly attracted to Latinos (especially Brazilians), Southern Europeans, and people of mixed ancestry. I like some Japanese guys too and half-white/half-Japanese guys. Partially because I like the culture and am familiar with it.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Does not matter, I like diversity. I'm open to anything. I also like learning their cultures .


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

i usually go for people outside my race i think bi-racial kids are the cutest!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been attracted to all different, so it's not really a factor for me.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

jaymusic1992 said:


> i usually go for people outside my race i think bi-racial kids are the cutest!


I think they're the cutest too


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nope. Doesn't matter.



Col said:


> I'm pretty much only attracted to black guys. (I'm white) Been that way since elementary school lol.
> No idea why, I just don't get attracted to/turned on by other races.


Why, hello there :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I am cool with w/e. However, I do prefer lighter-skin toned ladies (by that I mean pale over tan).


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

I prefer hot asian nerds


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I love all women of every race. I'd say I have a pretty diverse taste. Especially body types. From heroin chic skinny to athletically fit or nice and thick, I love em all. :boogie


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm not attracted to most white guys. Brown or blonde hair is a turn-off. *Not real into black guys or Asian guys either unless they are mixed.*
> 
> I'm mainly attracted to Latinos (especially Brazilians), Southern Europeans, and people of mixed ancestry. I like some Japanese guys too and half-white/half-Japanese guys. Partially because I like the culture and am familiar with it.


:cry


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> *I love all women of every race. I'd say I have a pretty diverse taste. Especially body types. From heroin chic skinny to athletically fit or nice and thick, I love em all.* :boogie


i can sort of agree with this. skinny without the heroin however. from skinny to everything inbetween to thick but not obese. theres a limit to the thickness.


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol well i dont care who i go out with 
As long hes a very nice guy with an awesome personality im in ^^
Lol my current boyfriend is Chinesd Nd im Salvadorian XD 
I dont think it matters... Do you? C;


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't really care about race. i do seem extra attracted to asians, indians, black girls, white girls with really pale skin, freckles, natural red heads.... girls in general lol.

my gf is taiwanese.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I would never turn a guy down because of his race. But so far, most of the guys I've had crushes on have been white.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm multiracial, so don't really identify with just one race of people. It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me. I'm an Asian and my best friend now is a white. I think a lot of black are decent and sweet too. I'm lucky that I've not encountered racism so far. Race doesn't bother me. Oh, it does in the way that it sometimes intimidates me, but maybe that's not about the race but people in general.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I sort of have a liking for certain enthinicies for certain reasons, like English guys (because of accents), Polish guys ( because of what it reminds me of also facial structures), and I love Asian guys. But it's only the hot members of those ethnicities that I will like so in the end it doesn't matter exactly.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't matter at all. It is rare that I find a black girl (not any kind of mixed) attractive though. It has happened before though. I'm just not picky, I guess.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Doesn't matter at all. It is rare that I find a black girl (not any kind of mixed) attractive though. It has happened before though. I'm just not picky, I guess.


ouch, guess Im ugly to you then -___-


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fetisha said:


> ouch, guess Im ugly to you then -___-


I wasn't trying to be insulting. Sorry. :blank And you don't know that for sure. It really shouldn't matter. I'm just a desperate white kid anyway. :b


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

It doesn't make much of a difference to me. I'm attracted to guys of all races.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been attracted to women of pretty much every race i can think of. I do tend to find latina women especially attractive though. I dunno what it is, but theres just something extra sexy about them...


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I like all girls. I honestly have no preferences at all.



fetisha said:


> ouch, guess Im ugly to you then -___-


I like black girls


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I am attracted to white and black guys primarily.

Edit to add: I am white.


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

Mixed race here but mostly attracted to white folks


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I prefer the white boys. Although I did go through a phase where I only like the asian boys.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I like white guys  but really it doesn't matter as long as they have a personality I find attractive.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I can only date white guys.

I can't help it they are so...hot.


----------



## truestory (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont get any girls as it is I dont care if shes cambodian
Ill take her gladly


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

fetisha said:


> ouch, guess Im ugly to you then -___-


there there









as long as there not ghetto or any way near a maury povich show guest black girls get an a+ in my book. and thats including all complexions lightest to the darkest.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Race ain't an issue when it comes to attraction. Light or rich, skin tones don't matter either. I've been attracted to all sorts and all shades.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I've found men of all races attractive. I'm most often attracted to Caucasian, Latino and Indian men though.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

I would not consider a relationship with a foreigner, but attraction is universal.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't really care as long as they aren't very religious.

EDIT: Most Norwegians aren't religious at all,and I'm not religious at all so I don't think that I could be with someone that was.


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have no preference but I do like smart women


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

nicia said:


> I prefer hot asian nerds


holla


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm very attracted to intelligent, introspective people. Couldn't care less what colour they were, as long as they're somewhat fit...
Quite partial to fit, tanned/mixed race tall guys though...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish i were a Chinese gal..they look super cute..

I mostly Find Aussie's n Kiwiboys attractive..I love whites.all of them


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> I mostly Find Aussie's n Kiwiboys attractive..I love whites.all of them


Hehe... I'm a Kiwiboy.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> Hehe... I'm a Kiwiboy.


 

hehehhehe..hahahhaa.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> I've found men of all races attractive. I'm most often attracted to Caucasian, Latino and* Indian men* though.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

^ :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Culture of nationality can be an obstacle, depending, but melanin content really isn't a factor. Attractive's attractive.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


>































daler MEhndi...lol


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I would never turn a guy down because of his race. But so far, most of the guys I've had crushes on have been white.


Same... to both.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Girls of all races are beautiful. 

I don't care what a girls race or nationality, I would rather care about if she is. Nice, Caring, Sweet, Fun.


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm Caucasian, African American and Native American. I mainly have an appetite for white women, but I'm starving. Anyone feeling charitable? :b


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ethnicity is irrelevant to me.  Though, I prefer white or hispanic woman.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

falling down said:


> You think her parents are shallow and yet you only want girls who are hot?
> Interesting. :roll


Bad troll is bad.
You seem to be unable to read simple sentences.
Not once did I say that I only 'want' girls that are 'hot.'
Hot is a word I used to describe any girls that I feel attracted to.
...and the girls I feel attracted to aren't of any ethnicity in particular.

thanks for understanding.
I will now role my eyes as too :roll:roll:roll:roll:roll
Best regards,


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't see what's wrong with wanting someone who is hot, which is your own subjective opinion. Like, obviously I want a partner who is hot TO ME, isn't that just basic?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm most attracted to white gals as they are who I've encountered the most in my life. That said, there are plenty of tanned or dark women who look great too


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I like girls of all colors. Although dark skinned girls...yeah...yummy.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I Like women,period,color is irrelevant.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm Asian and I'm totally not attracted to Asian men. I am highly attracted to Caucasian/white men.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Doesn't matter. There seem to be pretty women in every ethnicity.



xTaylor said:


> It seems like girls are more noticeable of races, and guys really don't care.


Yes.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No preference.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't care about it at all. It's such a silly thing to get hung up on.....


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Generally attracted to girls with dark hair, tanned / olive skin, and dark eye colour. However unique blue or green eyes are always nice. 

So that opens up to Caucasian, Middle eastern, Indian, Asian. 

Also love mixed race.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Man. I'm really glad there isn't a poll on this thread :blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There is another thread like this, with a poll^:blank


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I like light eyes (blue, green, grey) on guys, so that pretty much narrows down my choices, no? :lol I've always had a thing for pretty boys as well.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It does not matter at all, every human races are attractive imo.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> There is another thread like this, with a poll^:blank


I found one. :no


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't care. White guys are usually the ones who hit on me though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Stilla said:


> I don't care. White guys are usually the ones who hit on me though.


Gosh I wish white guys hit on me... Where do you live for that to happen and are you white too?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

hyejan said:


> i'm mixed n theres not many ppl around same race/mix as me so even if i wanted to date a man of my heritage it wouldnt be an easy task n i like men particularly of indian and pakistani heritage  so i guess not


I seem to have a "thing" for Indian guys too. I have some friends who tease me about being the chairwoman for the desi appreciation society. It's funnier because I've never actually dated any. lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Gosh I wish white guys hit on me... Where do you live for that to happen and are you white too?


I really like the way the blue line underlines your name MidnightBlu.

There you go, some white guy just hit on you  Pity I know nothing about you or how you look. Best I could do with limited resources. lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't have any hang up's about ethnicity to be honest - providing we click, I'm good to go 

I find women that have a slight olive complexion especially beautiful for some reason though. But saying that, my last crush was a lass from Romania, with very pale skin (so the complete opposite lol)


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Asian chicks the most. White girls are pretty cute too. Latina girls aren't bad. GAH i just like girls x)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Race doesn't matter to me. I am attracted to all females from all races.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually find Asians to be the most attractive.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

"If you wanna be my baby, it don't matter if you're black or white."

You do (just slightly) get extra points if you're latina, though. I would like for my children to speak Spanish (and English of course) and eat food like what my grandma cooked and listen to latin music and other things. And ideally I would rather them not be mixed because I'd like for them to have a solid sense of their identity. If they're half Mexican and half Asian or half Mexican and half Black I think it might be confusing for them and I think they might feel excluded. Plus being able to go to a whole-in-the-wall taqueria with you and having a love for Selena are both turn-ons for me.

But a wonderful woman is a wonderful woman no matter what color they are and whether she's latina or not is just a very small factor. The big factors are things like kindness and intelligence and things like those are what really determine my feelings.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm 1/2 white and 1/2 Asian. I'm not really attracted to one race or a certain race.. I'm mixed myself. I guess I'm attracted to girls who are cute lol. But I never really approach anyone. The girls that usually approach me are White and then some Asians. That's funny cause I'm both.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've dated many people of many ethnicities. I think everyone is hot. :b Honestly, if you have an awesome personality, an interesting mind to pick, I'm going to think you're more attractive than most regardless of your physical traits.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I adore men with accents


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Mostly I'm attracted to white and Hispanic women but I have seen plenty of black and Asian women I found very attractive. 

For me, I think it's because of where I grew up. In my early school years there were only a couple of black kids in my class. I don't think I ever had an Asian American in my class in all the schools I went to. 

Being a loner and a sort of hermit, I don't even think I considered the possibility of dating anyone. Let alone anyone who wasn't white until I was well into my 20s.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i guess so lol, but i had a crush on an asian kid when i was in first grade.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i'm asian and tend to be attracted to caucasian women, but really if a woman is beautiful it doesn't matter what ethnicity she is.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

All colors, and several body types


----------



## Param0re (Apr 11, 2012)

It doesn't matter. The personality matters, the qualities matter. Oh, it has to be a human being LOL!


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish people would stop thinking in terms of race. I mean, no one knows where the lines are drawn as to how much of a certain "race" someone has to be for them to qualify for the category. It's an artificial construction.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Skin color doesn't matter to me. It's a girl's personality and the way she carries herself is what matters to me. Oh and it'd be cool if she was a sports fan too : )


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't care, whatever.


----------



## AtlasS (Jan 7, 2012)

Not racist but I prefer my own ethnicity (Arabian girls<<hottest girls ever existed  ), next are asians : ), unlike many arabs I think that white girls are kinda turn off (not totally, but they come last in my list), 
but even though I dont want to date or get involved in anything concerning women, I believe that love is blind ; my love might be white, who knows ? : )


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't care. As long as I'm attracted, it doesn't matter where he's from.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really care but I have a thing for Asians :3


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm attracted to all skin colours.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ansgar said:


> I must ask the guys here who say that they like latinas and asian women. Is this a matter of size? Because most white guys I know that date asian women have small dicks.
> 
> Just an observation I have made. I played in several sports team during my youth and the guys that slept with asian women had small dicks. Maybe just a coincidence.


simoncowellblankstare.gif


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> I must ask the guys here who say that they like latinas and asian women. Is this a matter of size? Because most white guys I know that date asian women have small dicks.
> 
> Just an observation I have made. I played in several sports team during my youth and the guys that slept with asian women had small dicks. Maybe just a coincidence.


:blank


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

White girls (American, European, Australian, etc.) for the win.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm of African descent and I mostly find Caucasian women most attractive. Strangely enough, I find my own ethnicity the least attractive of all. It's probably because I was raised around Caucasians for the most part and the only dark-toned people I interacted with were my family members and their native friends.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Logitech said:


> I'm of African descent and I mostly find Caucasian women most attractive. Strangely enough, I find my own ethnicity the least attractive of all. It's probably because I was raised around Caucasians for the most part and the only dark-toned people I interacted with were my family members and their native friends.


Hey, you're the opposite of me!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't care. It's all about body type/proportions for me, and just the little things that make a girl stand out and compliment her appearance. Though I will say I usually find myself most attracted to white and black girls, then latinas, and lastly asians.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

It doesn't really matter to me.. But if I had to pick it would be Asian or white. Leaning towards asians. ;3


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

Col said:


> Hey, you're the opposite of me!


If only I were seven years older... Heh. My mother probably sees that as a strange thing. She wants grandchildren, but I don't think she cares about ethnicity. Too bad I can't seem to speak to girls coherently.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me, i have my preferences but i wouldn't say their ethnicity could be a dealbreaker.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ethnicity doesn't matter to me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm usually attracted to a guy whose style I like rather than their ethnicity/nationality or what have you. More often than not, either they're pretentious hipsters who are "ironically racist," or we have quite a few things in common.

My "type" isn't related to a guy's race or nationality. I like black guys, white guys, Asian guys, Latinos... it really doesn't matter to me.

EDIT: To those of you posting that you have "a thing for X ethnicity/race," ask yourself why. Usually it stems from a stereotype/ignorant idea of said race or ethnicity, and I don't know if you guys know this, but that's racist. Just food for thought.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't care but I have extra attraction towards Indian and Arabian girls.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What is up with all the "I don't really care, but I prefer ____________" posts?

To answer the question: I'm attracted to all sorts of people, but I won't really consider a relationship with a white person. I know, that's bad news for all of you.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> What is up with all the "I don't really care, but I prefer ____________" posts?
> 
> To answer the question: I'm attracted to all sorts of people, but I won't really consider a relationship with a white person. I know, that's bad news for all of you.


Are you seriously saying that you would date any person no matter what ethnicity besides a white person? Self-hatred is so 00's. We live in the 2010's now. :yes


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mostly Caucasian however I do find myself attracted to asians sometimes as well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I have seen in Los Angeles and San Francisco, I'd say over 50% of Asian women do not date Asian men. Even in Brazil, most Japanese-Brazilian women do not date Asian men.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Why are you people talking about self hatred.
I'm white and I'm not attracted to white men, that means I hate myself? Uh, no.
I think I'm attractive and I am confident. Has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> EDIT: To those of you posting that you have "a thing for X ethnicity/race," ask yourself why. Usually it stems from a stereotype/ignorant idea of said race or ethnicity, and I don't know if you guys know this, but that's racist. Just food for thought.


Or maybe, they just have a different sense of aesthetics. I doubt not finding certain features (sexually/romantically) attractive is racism.

Or at least I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt. Seeing as how I don't have any preference for any particular ethnicity, I don't understand it, but I don't presume racism on their part either.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> EDIT: To those of you posting that you have "a thing for X ethnicity/race," ask yourself why. Usually it stems from a stereotype/ignorant idea of said race or ethnicity, and I don't know if you guys know this, but that's racist. Just food for thought.


Wow, I didn't even see this post.
No it is not racist at all.
I can't help who I am attracted to or what features I am attracted to. 
White men, asian men, etc usually turn me off, black men usually turn me on
That is how my body AND brain react. Nothing racist about it. I love the features of black men - and they have the smoothest skin ever.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Aaaaaaand that's a wrap. Case dismissed.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Col said:


> Why are you people talking about self hatred.
> I'm white and I'm not attracted to white men, that means I hate myself? Uh, no.
> I think I'm attractive and I am confident. Has nothing to do with anything.


If you only find blacks attractive then that is your preference, another user wrote that he or she could imagine dating any race except the white race. Presuming that he or she is white I would draw the conclusion that he or she got some personal issues, clearly it is not about preference, because he or she finds all sorts of people attractive but will not date whites, it is some sort of (probably) daddy issue.


----------



## JoeP (Apr 21, 2012)

*Ethnicity*

For me ethnicity or race isn't a concern!I think every race has its good and bad!Im born here in America but by mom is Mexican and my dad was Puerto Rican!I been with a few other races and don't see them as what color they are but who they are on the inside!I live in the San Francisco Bay Area which is a melting pot for many races,cultures,And ethnecisities!So for many people here seeing mixed couples is normal!Even at work it's the same mix!Me I'm attracted to all races!Just my opinion!&#128522;


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Race isn't a concious concern for me, no. I know what features I seem to be attracted to, which is high cheekbones and defined jaw lines. For example Asian men seem to have high cheekbones quiet often, so I have found myself admiring a lot of Asian men and therefore I could say I have a preference for that. Same goes for a few other nationalities. I also prefer paleness, not really a concious decision but what I seem to be attracted to. I also seem to have an attraction to Slavic type faces which could be explained by the fact that I am Russian born and raised, so it is simply a familiarity thing. No I do not think that having certain attractions is inherently racist. It is only racist when you attach certain beliefs to any particular race, and that is what makes you less or not attracted to them at all. Example, it is NOT racist to simply not feel an attraction to someone because whatever, just don't. It IS racist to be grossed out by say, Black men because you have this idea that they are somehow "insert some bigoted stereotype here". That being said, there is no ethnicity that I would excloude, because I am wanting to date a PERSON, not a doll. 

That being said, don't kid yourself and don't try to masquarade racism as preference. Be honest with yourself. I think that while having some attractions is one thing but when you take it as far as "I wouldn't date an Asian woman" or "I wouldn't date a white guy", that is not preference, that is prejustice. You know full well that attraction can build when you get to know someone, and unless you are only attracted to super models or those that match what you want physically 100 % no variation what so ever, you CAN become attracted to a really cool white guy, or a really awesome super similar to you Asian/black/hispanic girl.
When someone's ethnicity becomes more important than the damn person, then you aren't really seeing them as a person at all anymore.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> From what I have seen in Los Angeles and San Francisco, I'd say over 50% of Asian women do not date Asian men. Even in Brazil, most Japanese-Brazilian women do not date Asian men.


While in Asia, most Asian women date Asian men.. and in Saudi Arabia, i have a hunch a majority of the Caucasian women are in relationships with middle eastern men. Takinginto account population proportions should explain a lot of the skewness in preferences.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> EDIT: To those of you posting that you have "a thing for X ethnicity/race," ask yourself why. Usually it stems from a stereotype/ignorant idea of said race or ethnicity, and I don't know if you guys know this, but that's racist. Just food for thought.


Yea, like other people have said, i don't see that as racist either.
I said i like Asians, probably because it was the least race I saw and found it the most unique. Even when I was little I was just interested in asian cultures. I just like their features? I don't see how that is racist.
Even though I said I like asians, it doesn't mean i'm thinking that's the only race I would date.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

No qualm with race here. I've dated white guys, black guys, Asian guys, Italian guys, Latino guys. You name it! I prefer a little bit darker skin and brown eyes but I'd never turn down someone due to light hair and blue eyes. I'm an equal opportunity dater lol.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

How is having a race preference any different than having a height preference, most of the girls here probably wouldn't date a guy that's shorter than them and most of the guys wouldn't date someone taller.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

heroin said:


> Or maybe, they just have a different sense of aesthetics. I doubt not finding certain features (sexually/romantically) attractive is racism.
> 
> Or at least I prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt. Seeing as how I don't have any preference for any particular ethnicity, I don't understand it, but I don't presume racism on their part either.


People from different races/nationalities are physically different. If a person is particularly attracted to a type of them, it still stems from an ignorant view that they all look the same (i.e. Japanese, Chinese).



Col said:


> Wow, I didn't even see this post.
> No it is not racist at all.
> I can't help who I am attracted to or what features I am attracted to.
> White men, asian men, etc usually turn me off, black men usually turn me on
> That is how my body AND brain react. Nothing racist about it. I love the features of black men - and they have the smoothest skin ever.


Wow, yes it is. It's only hard to accept it.
And not all black men have smooth skin, so that's an ignorant view right there.



xTaylor said:


> Yea, like other people have said, i don't see that as racist either.
> I said i like Asians, probably because it was the least race I saw and found it the most unique. Even when I was little I was just interested in asian cultures. I just like their features? I don't see how that is racist.
> Even though I said I like asians, it doesn't mean i'm thinking that's the only race I would date.


Read my answer at heroin.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> How is having a race preference any different than having a height preference, most of the girls here probably wouldn't date a guy that's shorter than them and most of the guys wouldn't date someone taller.


Having a taste in a race is different because you're making a generalization on how this race as a whole looks. For example, liking latinas because they have curves or, like a user said, liking black men because they all have smooth skin.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Having a taste in a race is different because you're making a generalization on how this race as a whole looks. For example, liking latinas because they have curves or, like a user said, liking black men because they all have smooth skin.


So, someone who only dates white girls is racist?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> So, someone who only dates white girls is racist?


Well, why is he only dating white girls? If it's because he doesn't see women of color as potential GF and can't really explain why, yes. Probably.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Every black person I have met had smooth skin, thats why I state that. Because of their pigmentation, their skin isn't as damaged by things like the sun as lighter skin is. Therefore, it is often smoother - less damaged.
And I like wide noses, and big lips, and dark eyes, afro hair, and dark skin.
So I must be a racist.
I do not think other races are inferior to me or anyone. I do not find myself or black people superior. Which is what racism is.
It is my preference - and black people hold traits that I am attracted to.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> How is having a race preference any different than having a height preference, most of the girls here probably wouldn't date a guy that's shorter than them and most of the guys wouldn't date someone taller.


Someone taller than me would be great


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Well, why is he only dating white girls? If it's because he doesn't see women of color as potential GF and can't really explain why, yes. Probably.


Fun to play thought police huh?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> Fun to play thought police huh?


Don't be such a sourpuss because you might have found out something about yourself that you didn't want to. :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Col said:


> Every black person I have met had smooth skin, thats why I state that. Because of their pigmentation, their skin isn't as damaged by things like the sun as lighter skin is. Therefore, it is often smoother - less damaged.
> And I like wide noses, and big lips, and dark eyes, afro hair, and dark skin.
> So I must be a racist.
> I do not think other races are inferior to me or anyone. I do not find myself or black people superior. Which is what racism is.
> It is my preference - and black people hold traits that I am attracted to.


Guess you haven't met this guy:b


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

^I struggled to respond to that. Well done.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> Every black person I have met had smooth skin, thats why I state that. Because of their pigmentation, their skin isn't as damaged by things like the sun as lighter skin is. Therefore, it is often smoother - less damaged.
> And I like wide noses, and big lips, and dark eyes, afro hair, and dark skin.
> So I must be a racist.
> I do not think other races are inferior to me or anyone. I do not find myself or black people superior. Which is what racism is.
> It is my preference - and black people hold traits that I am attracted to.


Racism is not only about seeing other races as inferior, but also being ignorant of/generalizing/stereotyping them.

Yes, your generalizations of black men are ignorant. Not all black men have wide noses, full lips, some don't even have dark skin. This is your idolization or view of how a black man looks like. They vary greatly. I'm not calling you racist; that's not my place, but your idea of what a black man looks like is ignorant. You can either choose to acknowledge it or ignore it.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing a black man without those traits then.
And I never said that every black man has all of those traits.
I'm saying those are the traits I like, which a lot of black men have. 
I'm not going to find all of those traits in a white person, am i?


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Racism is not only about seeing other races as inferior, but also being ignorant of/generalizing/stereotyping them.
> 
> Yes, your generalizations of black men are ignorant. Not all black men have wide noses, full lips, some don't even have dark skin. This is your idolization or view of how a black man looks like. They vary greatly. I'm not calling you racist; that's not my place, but your idea of what a black man looks like is ignorant. You can either choose to acknowledge it or ignore it.


I think this post is spot on. Generally when someone says they have a preference of race it is followed by because they are [insert a list of stereotypes]. It is almost as if they want that person out of novelty instead of viewing them as people. Not that I am saying anyone here is like that but what I have noticed is a trend of people who view others as a whole, instead of treating them as individuals.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> I'm interested in seeing a black man without those traits then.
> And I never said that every black man has all of those traits.
> I'm saying those are the traits I like, which a lot of black men have.
> I'm not going to find all of those traits in a white person, am i?


Some Caucasian men have darker skin. I've seen plenty of white men with wide noses and full lips (have you seen that blond guy from Glee?).

You never said it, but by stating that you like black men because they have these traits, you implied it. You lumped a large sum of black men into a category and that's a generalization.



elvin jones said:


> I think this post is spot on. Generally when someone says they have a preference of race it is followed by because they are [insert a list of stereotypes]. It is almost as if they want that person out of novelty instead of viewing them as people. Not that I am saying anyone here is like that but what I have noticed is a trend of people who view others as a whole, instead of treating them as individuals.


:yes I've been reading Jean Toomer and Langston Hughes and they both talk in their work of this generalized idea of color people instead of acknowledging them as individuals.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Some Caucasian men have darker skin. I've seen plenty of white men with wide noses and full lips (have you seen that blond guy from Glee?).
> 
> You never said it, but by stating that you like black men because they have these traits, you implied it. You lumped a large sum of black men into a category and that's a generalization.


Wow, so you've seen white men with dark skin, big lips, wide noses, dark eyes, AND afro hair. That's impressive.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> Wow, so you've seen white men with dark skin, big lips, wide noses, dark eyes, AND afro hair. That's impressive.


Okay, completely ignore what I'm saying. It still makes your view of black men ignorant.

:roll


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Okay, completely ignore what I'm saying. It still makes your view of black men ignorant.
> 
> :roll


Lol you're the one ignoring me. All of those features I listed are what I am attracted to.
So unless you find another race that holds all of those features - I like black men.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

As someone was told he wasn't "black enough", I'm more interested in the categorizing of one who doesn't fit those "standard features".


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> Lol you're the one ignoring me. All of those features I listed are what I am attracted to.
> So unless you find another race that holds all of those features - I like black men.


I'm not ignoring you. I'm completely aware of what you're stating, you simply don't want to acknowledge it for what it is.

A bunch of races hold those features. The only thing that'd be hard to find would be the Afro hair, which even in black men would be hard to find. I live in a predominantly black community and have seen guys with Afros a handful of times... :roll


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I'm not ignoring you. I'm completely aware of what you're stating, you simply don't want to acknowledge it for what it is.
> 
> A bunch of races hold those features. The only thing that'd be hard to find would be the Afro hair, which even in black men would be hard to find. I live in a predominantly black community and have seen guys with Afros a handful of times... :roll


Ok, find me someone of another race with all of those features. Go ahead.
They don't need to have afros - I'm talking about the tight curly black hair. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro-textured_hair if you're completely oblivious.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

enzo said:


> As someone was told he wasn't "black enough", I'm more interested in the categorizing of one who doesn't fit those "standard features".


And that is fine if you don't fit the features I listed. I simply said what I am attracted to. I didn't say I'm attracted to every single black person on earth. Just like people who like white people probably aren't attracted to every single white person on earth.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> Ok, find me someone of another race with all of those features. Go ahead.
> They don't need to have afros - I'm talking about the tight curly black hair. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro-textured_hair if you're completely oblivious.


Again with the ignoring. I already wrote in my previous post that Afro hair would be hard to find on another race/nationality (although I've seen Hispanic men with "tight curly black hair").

But full lips, wide nose, and dark skin you could find in Asian men, Hispanic men, and Caucasian men.

I'm not a match maker, so I'm sorry if I'm not running to find your perfect man. What I'm trying to make you understand (or maybe you already do, but refuse to acknowledge it) is that not all black men have the traits you sat you like. Furthermore, some men of other races and nationalities have some of those traits. Ultimately, the idea that you like black men because they have X and Y traits is ignorant, whether you want to admit it to yourself or not.

Now, I have a date with the library, so if you excuse me I'll be leaving now.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

I love Asian girls and mix girls are gorgeous. Black and white or Hispanic and white.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Again with the ignoring. I already wrote in my previous post that Afro hair would be hard to find on another race/nationality (although I've seen Hispanic men with "tight curly black hair").
> 
> But full lips, wide nose, and dark skin you could find in Asian men, Hispanic men, and Caucasian men.
> 
> ...


That's ok, I already have my perfect man.
And I DID say that not all black men have the traits I say I like. I am well aware of that. But no other race HAS all of the traits I like, therefore I like black men.

Really isn't that hard to get.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Col said:


> And that is fine if you don't fit the features I listed. I simply said what I am attracted to. I didn't say I'm attracted to every single black person on earth. Just like people who like white people probably aren't attracted to every single white person on earth.


I realize what is and isn't fine. But perhaps you should suggest you like men with "wide nose, big lips, afro hair" etc, rather than "black men". And that's cool, since we all appreciate particular features.

And similar can be said to anyone who prefers a particular ethnicity over others. They appreciate the features found in a person, not within in any "race". That's an outdated term that should've seen its end by now. There are many groups of people who would assumingly be placed within a "race", but who may not present common features. What of them?

My point? This thread shouldn't have been made.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Again with the ignoring. I already wrote in my previous post that Afro hair would be hard to find on another race/nationality (although I've seen Hispanic men with "tight curly black hair").
> 
> But full lips, wide nose, and dark skin you could find in Asian men, Hispanic men, and Caucasian men.
> 
> ...


You need a real date.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

enzo said:


> I realize what is and isn't fine. But perhaps you should suggest you like men with "wide nose, big lips, afro hair" etc, rather than "black men". And that's cool, since we all appreciate particular features.
> 
> And similar can be said to anyone who prefers a particular ethnicity over others. They appreciate the features found in a person, not within in any "race". That's an outdated term that should've seen its end by now. There are many groups of people who would assumingly be placed within a "race", but who may not present common features. What of them?
> 
> My point? This thread shouldn't have been made.


I'm starting to agree that this thread shouldn't have been made. Lets just call everyone a racist because of who they find attractive.

Why would I say "I like men with dark skin, wide nose, big lips, afro hair, and dark eyes" when a person with all of those things would be considered black. Therefore, it's much easier to say "I am attracted to black men" instead of listing every single feature I like.

And if you mean black people who have none of those features? What about them? If they're black, then they're black. I might not be attracted to them but I don't see what that has to do with anything.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Col said:


> I'm starting to agree that this thread shouldn't have been made. Lets just call everyone a racist because of who they find attractive.
> 
> Why would I say "I like men with dark skin, wide nose, big lips, afro hair, and dark eyes" when a person with all of those things would be considered black. Therefore, it's much easier to say "I am attracted to black men" instead of listing every single feature I like.


You fail to see my point.

But at least you agree that this thread shouldn't have been made.

And yeah, throwing around the term of "racist" is juvenile. I hope you know my gif was intended to be sarcastic and in jest.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

enzo said:


> My point? This thread shouldn't have been made.


This thread was made for everyone to simply answer the question, not for butthurt people to whine and complain about peoples responses. If you're offended by something then stop reading the thread. Problem solved. Kthanks.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Hell Yeah! A ton of love in here for ******


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> This thread was made for everyone to simply answer the question, not for butthurt people to whine and complain about peoples responses. If you're offended by something then stop reading the thread. Problem solved. Kthanks.


Awesome.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Guess you haven't met this guy:b


Ashy Larry is the shiz niz


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Col said:


> Why are you people talking about self hatred.
> I'm white and I'm not attracted to white men, that means I hate myself? Uh, no.
> I think I'm attractive and I am confident. Has nothing to do with anything.


i dont know if you have noticed this in life yet, but just being alive and having to interact and deal with so many different egos from so many different people from day to day is alot like walking about with a suggestion box tied around your neck. meaning that people and there egos are always going to be putting folded up pieces of paper into it containing there views, there opinions, there perspectives, there judgements, all on how they want to change you to be what they want you to be and see what they want you to see from there eyes. buy and wear a pair of new shoes and ask 16 different people on how they look and what do you get?

race is an imaginary thing. there is a pure scientific survival rooted reason behind a black mans skin and hair texture, a asian mans epicanthic folded eyes and white persons pale skin and so on and so on. humans had to change to deal with climates and conditions as they expanded the globe. racism, sexism, ageism, and whatever other word you want to place ism behind is all the same thing. a group of people finding something in common to feel superior to another. the real question is, whomever is getting you all hot & steamy is it affecting another person on this planets life in a negative way? are people being mass exterminated, persecuted, wear a frowny face all day or just going to live a sh***y life because you choose to date jerome over jerry? no? then hopefully you can move on with your life........and hopefully this thread.

hey this post is possibly just another suggestion in your suggestion box. but after this whatever your view is on this you can be assured iam not going to take up 4 pages of forum space trying to force you to see otherwise.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

When I said I seem to have a "thing" for Indian guys and get teased about being the chairwoman for the desi appreciation society, it's just because a disproportionately large percentage of people who get a "dayum" out of me happen to be of Indian heritage. I don't find them more attractive because they ARE Indian - it's just happens that I find those particular physical features in those particular people that I've seen attractive. I agree generalizing about all people of a specific group looking the same is wrong. I'm not talking about being attracted to some monolithic group of people - just specific people I've found attractive. I don't have a *preference* for ANY ethnicitiy as far as dating goes. 

Hopefully that passes the racism test. lol And maybe it helps explain the posts of "I don't have a preference, but I find x features attractive."


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Everyone gets into arguments. I don't care if someone thinks I'm a racist because I'm not one. And it's not like it's going to change my preferences in men lol. 
I've been in enough internet "debates" that they don't stick in my mind and make me miserable or anything lol Especially when I have people who agree with my perspective, which I do.
The internet is one of the only places people with SA can fight for their views anyway. But that's offtopic. 
Sorry to xTaylor that I helped contribute to the derailing of your thread


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

I never thought stereotyping a race was considered being racist cause most of it is true based on the mass majority. Racism is when you feel that one race is inferior to another, not based on personal preferences you are attracted to. You cant help it and their is nothing wrong to single out a race because like I said their are certain aspects of one race that another race hardly has within their group. Also one cant forget that you can be attracted to this race culture, which can be another reason why someone would say I only date "X". Yes I know their are people who are going to say not all "X" people is into "X" culture and do the same exact thing other "X" people do. But the mast majority of "X" people does it so I would not get mad if someone generalizes "X" group. 

For example, the media is portraying blacks as thugs,drugs,violence and its affecting the way we grow up in this world. But I'm not going to get mad because most of it is true. The only thing I can do is show them that I am not what they generalized. I have no problem with people opinions. Your not being ignorant if you have evidence right in front of you. That is why if I was to generalize a group out I would use the world "mostly" attracted to "X" because the mast majority of them look that certain way.

I probably repeated myself a lot in what I just typed but the conclusion of all of this is stereotyping a race is not racism. Its a harsh truth but its not.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

interracial couples are interesting to see out in public, sometimes i can't stop staring. I also noticed that some of the most beautiful people i've seen are mixed, has to do with the genes selecting the best traits from multiple races.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ansgar said:


> You need a real date.


I do, actually. :um


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> That's ok, I already have my perfect man.
> And I DID say that not all black men have the traits I say I like. I am well aware of that. But no other race HAS all of the traits I like, therefore I like black men.
> 
> Really isn't that hard to get.


Good for you. If he's black, the you're definitely not racist. :lol

/sarcasm


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Good for you. If he's black, the you're definitely not racist. :lol
> 
> /sarcasm


Wait, now if she dates a black guy, she's racist?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't find most black woman attractive, so that makes me racist? Interesting. Can't help who I find attractive, it is what it is.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> Just wondering
> 
> By ethnicity, I mean race, or nationality.
> I tried to use the best word in the title, so people don't throw fits.
> ...


This may come across racist to some but please bear with me.

I personally only go with white woman. I don't dislike any other skin colour nor nationalities(though i dont mind where they are from) but i just only get attracted to white women.

I dont have anything against other colours i just dont find them attractive for me. It isn't a racial issue imo, in which case i'm blondist as i prefer brunettes/dark haired women.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beauty is culturally defined. What we find attractive is largely dependent upon early conditioning and environment. Probably most of us in the U.S. were brought up with fairy tale stories filled with fair maidens, sleeping beauty, cinderella snow white etc. I used to think whites were most attractive then later middle eastern people, but as I've gotten older I think I've learned how to not be confined by a single cultural conception. I try not to have a preference. I'm drawn to voice, mannerisms, the way one carries oneself- aura matters more to me than physicality.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

geon106 said:


> This may come across racist to some but please bear with me.
> 
> I personally only go with white woman. I don't dislike any other skin colour nor nationalities(though i dont mind where they are from) but i just only get attracted to white women.
> 
> I dont have anything against other colours i just dont find them attractive for me. It isn't a racial issue imo, in which case i'm blondist as i prefer brunettes/dark haired women.


That isn't racist AT ALL, and anyone who tells you otherwise can go get ****ed, seriously. It's almost in the same vein of people who believe gays choose to be that way as opposed to factors out of their control, this is the same, who we find naturally attractive is not in our control.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

alte said:


> While in Asia, most Asian women date Asian men.. and in Saudi Arabia, i have a hunch a majority of the Caucasian women are in relationships with middle eastern men. Takinginto account population proportions should explain a lot of the skewness in preferences.


Well, if you are living in Asia you have no choice but to date Asians since 99% of population is Asian (unless you live in Hong Kong or Singapore). In the large cities of the US, you can choose whatever race you want because there has been so much immigration (past and present). But true, people do usually date whatever is the majority.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I don't find most black woman attractive, so that makes me racist? Interesting. Can't help who I find attractive, it is what it is.


We've had a lot of posters that directly or indirectly say they're not attracted to black women and would NEVER consider dating one (not necessarily in this thread, although we've also had those here).

It doesn't make you racist, but it does say something about the kind of world we live in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rednosereindeer said:


> We've had a lot of posters that directly or indirectly say they're not attracted to black women (not necessarily in this thread, although we've also had those here).
> 
> It doesn't make you racist, but it does say something about the kind of world we live in.


How? All it says is how we are genetically, you could argue there are cultural and environmental. reasons in there as well, but it's only natural to find your own race more appealing than others. I'm sure if a person spent long enough in communities dominated by another race that their preferences may change though.

But to say it's somehow a negative of the world we live in that people don't find all races equally attractive is obserd.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ospi said:


> But to say it's somehow a negative of the world we live in that people don't find all races equally attractive is obserd.


It is?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rednosereindeer said:


> It is?


Well explain why you believe that is the case? Honestly I think the only person who really has a say in whether it's part of out genetics or an environmental impact is someone who has the facts and studies to back it up, but i would be very surprised if it was all due to the latter.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I like a guy for their mind/ soul.... and if he's a red head, that is a bonus!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it IS natural for one person to be drawn to another person of the same race, so when people consistently have high interest in one race and low interest in another race I think there's something else at play.

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rednosereindeer said:


> I think it IS natural for one person to be drawn to another person of the same race, so when people consistently have high interest in one race and low interest in another race I think there's something else at play.
> 
> http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/


Something else at play? But you said you believed it was natural? Unfortunately I can't open the link where I am but I will have a gander when I get a chance.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a very valid concern. Culture is still pretty overwhelmingly whitewashed, and that absolutely does play into why people have these preferences. It doesn't speak badly of the individual in many (most?) cases, barring actual racism on their part, but it definitely speaks badly of western culture.

This doesn't just happen with race issues, either, but can also be seen as a driving motivator towards what makes women/men attracted to each other in general. Big breasts, blonde hair, everything waxed/shaved? That gets pushed around as the ideal woman so much that it's not terribly surprising when people end up preferring those physical traits. Especially since we now live in an era where people are drowning in porn at an age MUCH earlier than they were a generation ago. 

There's a lot of conversation about the effects culture and media have on who we're attracted to. It's all pretty ugly.


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

TheWeeknd said:


>


false advertising.. that guys sikh.. not indian

and me who do i like.. well were all from adam n eve at the end of the day


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Igitur said:


> Wait, now if she dates a black guy, she's racist?


I don't know how you came to that conclusion, but no, that's definitely not what I meant. :lol


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Col said:


> Ok, find me someone of another race with all of those features. Go ahead.
> They don't need to have afros - I'm talking about the tight curly black hair. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro-textured_hair if you're completely oblivious.












This person has no African ancestry.

I don't care for your preference in partners, but yeah, there are people who have dark skin, wider nodes and thicker lips, tightly curled hair who are not "black".


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Btw I am talking more from a variation in physical features rather than the race itself, to clear that up. So pretty much all to do with facial structure rather than where they come from.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow. I just find it amazing that people are so against others having PREFERENCES.
Why does this conversation not happen in all the threads in the relationship forum that ask what your preference of hair or eye color are? 
Humans have preferences in the looks of the partner they want. Get over it.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

heroin said:


> This person has no African ancestry.
> 
> I don't care for your preference in partners, but yeah, there are people who have dark skin, wider nodes and thicker lips, tightly curled hair who are not "black".


Ok. Then I PREFER black people and Jarawa people. Though why are they not considered black is beyond me.

Lmao. This is just.. wow


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> I think it IS natural for one person to be drawn to another person of the same race, so when people consistently have high interest in one race and low interest in another race I think there's something else at play.
> 
> http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/


Looking at that makes it seem that dating would be a lot harder for black females and Asian males.


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

heroin said:


> This person has no African ancestry.
> 
> I don't care for your preference in partners, but yeah, there are people who have dark skin, wider nodes and thicker lips, tightly curled hair who are not "black".


Black and African aren't interchangable words. Similar to how White and German can mean two different things. One is broader than the other.

So yes, even though that person isn't African, they are still considered a black person. Not really a tough concept.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Igitur said:


> So yes, even though that person isn't African, they are still considered a black person. Not really a tough concept.


I'm brown. Hispanics are brown. No one in their right mind would call me Hispanic.

Why would they call the person in that photo "black"?

Something to think about.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Ospi said:


> Btw I am talking more from a variation in physical features rather than the race itself, to clear that up. So pretty much all to do with facial structure rather than where they come from.


Yes. I agree with this.
Like I said...
Why would I say "I like men with dark skin, wide nose, big lips, afro hair, and dark eyes" when a person with all of those things would be considered black. Therefore, it's much easier to say "I am attracted to black men" instead of listing every single feature I like.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with Ospi on this one.


----------



## Igitur (Apr 29, 2012)

heroin said:


> I'm brown. Hispanics are brown. No one in their right mind would call me Hispanic.
> 
> Why would they call the person in that photo "black"?
> 
> Something to think about.


Because its a general term to refer to people with dark skin?

Why do we refer to people as humans? Males? Females? Why do we refer to anything as anything?

Labels aren't necessarily bad.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Igitur said:


> Because its a general term to refer to people with dark skin?
> 
> Why do we refer to people as humans? Males? Females? Why do we refer to anything as anything?
> 
> Labels aren't necessarily bad.


I'm not white. I'm actually more of a tannish beige. Please refer to me as tanny from now on.
Oh and I guess I'm not allowed to like black people too, i mean brown people, i mean dark tan people, i mean... ok internets, you win.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^weird

guys how do u add avatar


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

This thread took a turn...


----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

herro, i am a green amoeba, but i prefer purple Paramecium. So strange, eh? i think i am not racist amoeba, don't you think so?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Col said:


> Wow. I just find it amazing that people are so against others having PREFERENCES.
> Why does this conversation not happen in all the threads in the relationship forum that ask what your preference of hair or eye color are?
> Humans have preferences in the looks of the partner they want. Get over it.


.............cause there racist. :clap


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

heroin said:


> This person has no African ancestry.
> 
> I don't care for your preference in partners, but yeah, there are people who have dark skin, wider nodes and thicker lips, tightly curled hair who are not "black".


mmkay so these people are on a island. always separated from the world. so how did they come about? how did they get on that island? hovercrafts ? speed boats? i guess they were always there. maybe there ancestors where goats. mountain goats were always there to. mountain goats had unprotected sex and produced people on an island. makes sense to me.:yes


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i love this forum


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Nah I don't care. Black, white, hispanic, asian, whatever. If she's cool with me NOT being cool then I'm game.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Looking at that makes it seem that dating would be a lot harder for black females and Asian males.


Black females and _Indian_ males, from what I can tell. With Black males doing a tad bit better, and Asian males a shade higher.

Such is the world we live in. No surprises there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> .............cause there racist. :clap


There as in they're? In which case, I hope you are joking calling them racist.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> mmkay so these people are on a island. always separated from the world. so how did they come about? how did they get on that island? hovercrafts ? speed boats? i guess they were always there. maybe there ancestors where goats. mountain goats were always there to. mountain goats had unprotected sex and produced people on an island. makes sense to me.:yes


Approximate guess of how everyone got everywhere (by mtDNA analysis):

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Map-of-human-migrations.jpg

So, actually I'm ancestrally a lot closer to that fellow in the picture than anyone from Africa.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

I think some people in here are just butthurt. Had Col said she was mostly attracted to white men, I doubt a debate about her post would have started. I've seen SO many people on this site talk about how they're mostly attracted to another race and no one said boo to them, but somehow Col's post is a problem?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> I think some people in here are just butthurt. Had Col said she was mostly attracted to white men, I doubt a debate about her post would have started. I've seen SO many people on this site talk about how they're mostly attracted to another race and no one said boo to them, but somehow Col's post is a problem?












Was not prepared for the amount of trillness within post


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

EastWinds said:


> Was not prepared for the amount of trillness within post


Haha! Did you get that from my post in the GIF thread? :b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha! Did you get that from my post in the GIF thread? :b


haha yeah, I got this gif on standby now :lol

Edit: it was a toss up between that one and this


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> Was not prepared for the amount of trillness within post


Lol!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

EastWinds said:


> haha yeah, I got this gif on standby now :lol
> 
> Edit: it was a toss up between that one and this


Hahaha! I need to take that one if you don't mind.

I love your receipts gif, that was hilarious.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> Lol!














MidnightBlu said:


> Hahaha! I need to take that one if you don't mind.
> 
> I love your receipts gif, that was hilarious.


lol no problem


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Yogurt said:


> I think some people in here are just butthurt. Had Col said she was mostly attracted to white men, I doubt a debate about her post would have started. I've seen SO many people on this site talk about how they're mostly attracted to another race and no one said boo to them, but somehow Col's post is a problem?


Nobody was talking about Col, we were talking about east asian women and their daddy issues, nothing else. Col turned it into a discussion about her and her boyfriend for some unknown reason.

I am not a hoarder, obviously I would like to keep all white women for myself since I like white women but we live in a free society and if you want to date someone outside your race no one will stop you (well actually if you are a kurdish woman and date a Swedish guy your dad will probably kill you, but that is another topic entirely) my point is that we were discussing east asian women and their "white fever", we were not talking about someone's "jungle fever" and there is nothing wrong with mixing, people are free to do as they will.

Also I am not racist, that is a ridiculous claim, I am a nice guy, I really am.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> Nobody was talking about Col, we were talking about east asian women and their daddy issues, nothing else. Col turned it into a discussion about her and her boyfriend for some unknown reason.
> 
> I am not a hoarder, obviously I would like to keep all white women for myself since I like white women but we live in a free society and if you want to date someone outside your race no one will stop you (well actually if you are a kurdish woman and date a Swedish guy your dad will probably kill you, but that is another topic entirely) my point is that we were discussing east asian women and their "white fever", we were not talking about someone's "jungle fever" and there is nothing wrong with mixing, people are free to do as they will.
> 
> Also I am not racist, that is a ridiculous claim, I am a nice guy, I really am.


Psstt. This didn't start with the asian discussion. This started with someone claiming that everyone who has a preference in a different race is racist. Which would be pretty much everyone in this thread. 
It wasn't a discussion about me and my boyfriend, it was people telling me that I'm a racist because I prefer black dudes. 
Just summarizing the events yo lolol
This thread is a disaster area, mah bad.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

behave said:


> false advertising.. that guys sikh.. not indian


-_- sikhs are from India


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like whoever. I'm with my gf who is Italian, and her family clearly didn't like that I was just white at first and not Italian but screw them, what does it matter? It's just some stupid label.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer some girl who is white and or spanish, though I am not or ever was racist


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> I think some people in here are just butthurt. Had Col said she was mostly attracted to white men, I doubt a debate about her post would have started. I've seen SO many people on this site talk about how they're mostly attracted to another race and no one said boo to them, but somehow Col's post is a problem?


My post, which I'm assuming is what you're referring to or my whole debate with Col, was aimed at everyone who chose a race/nationality as a preference and not just those who chose people of color.

Those who are "butthurt" simply don't want to acknowledge that certain racists ideas have been normalized in society, and they're surprised/in denial when they realized that their guilty of it.



Col said:


> Psstt. This didn't start with the asian discussion. This started with someone claiming that everyone who has a preference in a different race is racist. Which would be pretty much everyone in this thread.
> It wasn't a discussion about me and my boyfriend, it was people telling me that I'm a racist because I prefer black dudes.
> Just summarizing the events yo lolol
> This thread is a disaster area, mah bad.


Someone me. I still stand by it. Not everyone has a preference in race, but keeping telling yourself that if it makes you feel better about yourself.

And no one ever told you you're racist (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?), but I did say your idea of what a black man is, is ignorant. *That* is racist, but you as an individual in your daily life, which I don't know, I could never conclude is racist.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Igitur said:


> Black and African aren't interchangable words.


No they're not.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Someone me. I still stand by it. Not everyone has a preference in race, but keeping telling yourself that if it makes you feel better about yourself.
> 
> And no one ever told you you're racist (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?), but I did say your idea of what a black man is, is ignorant. *That* is racist, but you as an individual in your daily life, which I don't know, I could never conclude is racist.


Didn't say everyone had a preference in race (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?)
Btw, I never had an "idea of what a black man is" therefore it can't be ignorant. (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?) 
My preferences (do I really need to list them again?) are categorized (that isn't be racist, btw) as a "black person." Just like my lighter skin & brown hair categorize me as a "white person."
Oh sorry, I forgot, I'm supposed to say that I'm not white. I'm a tannish beige.

Please someone ban me from this thread before the stupidity kills me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Col said:


> Psstt. This didn't start with the asian discussion. *This started with someone claiming that everyone who has a preference in a different race is racist. Which would be pretty much everyone in this thread.*
> It wasn't a discussion about me and my boyfriend, it was people telling me that I'm a racist because I prefer black dudes.
> Just summarizing the events yo lolol
> This thread is a disaster area, mah bad.





Col said:


> Didn't say everyone had a preference in race (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?)


Really? Your previous post begs to differ. :lol



> Btw, I never had an "idea of what a black man is" therefore it can't be ignorant. (see how you don't read/ignore what I write?)


Afro, wide nose, dark skin, dark hair, clear skin, thick lips... all things you mentioned.



> My preferences (do I really need to list them again?) are categorized (that isn't be racist, btw) as a "black person." Just like my lighter skin & brown hair categorize me as a "white person."


I'm light skin and I'm not white. There you go again with the ignorance.



> Oh sorry, I forgot, I'm supposed to say that I'm not white. I'm a tannish beige.


True, actually, we shouldn't call black people black either, but we do anyways, so your "political correctness" has come a bit late.



> Please someone ban me from this thread before the stupidity kills me.


I'm surprised stupidity hasn't made you commit--let me now go there. :lol


----------

